# do you rotate your cat's food?



## littlesushi (Jun 8, 2011)

right now, i am feeding aster and cody wet food in the morning and at night and dry food is down the rest of the time for free feeding (they are kittens). i've been rotating between the following: wellness kitten, wellness core, innova evo, felidae grain-free, and merrick for wet; and mixing wellness core and innova evo for dry. i haven't seen any stomach issues so far, and for some reason i feel like variety is a good thing, but just want to hear other people's opinions and experiences.


----------



## BT1 (May 11, 2010)

I have kittens as well. I keep their dry food the same, as they've had stomach issues from switching before, but I rotate their wet food with as much variety as I can. I don't want them to become stuck on one wet food brand.


----------



## furryfriends251 (Jan 1, 2009)

I have kittens as well - Morey, Mitch, Malachi, Matilda, and Mooshu - who are fed a prey model raw diet. So yes, they do get a rotation of differant foods. They eat mostly chicken, beef, pork, turkey, hearts, gizzards, a tiny bit of liver/kidney. Occasionally I will buy something more expensive, like quail, duck, or lamb to add extra variety. They do not get food left out through out the day - but get 3 or 4 meals of all they can eat - and then the food is put away.

I do have one cat that doesn't eat raw and is fed grain free canned instead. Nightmare eats a variety of brands, this month it is Natural Balance, Before Grain, Nature's Variety Instinct, and Wellness (various non-fish flavors of those brands). He gets more brands as well - Holistic Select, Avoderm, Felidae, Weruva, Merrick, By Nature, with the occasional can of Friskies Poultry Platter to help lower the cost. 

Hope this helps


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

I feed my cats a similar diet to furryfriends, but my cats eat canned at night. I have tried several brands and after much research, I have settled on Weruva (chicken only and no grain varieties). Our 12 week kitten gets raw in the morning and canned for the rest of the day. He is also on Weruva. He just eats a lot more of it.


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

My girls are on an experimentary rotation at the moment, as Evie has allergies. They are currently on Animonda Carny Pure Beef and Kattovit Duck. I feed Kattovit for most meals, Carny every two days... I give them Applaws or Encore fish for a treat too.

I don't feed dry.


----------



## Sephie (May 5, 2011)

I rotate the girls' raw diet every 2 days or so... I first started them with a chicken mince giblet mix and now it's rabbit minced into sausage form. They have the same dry food though I'm trying to introduce Orijen to them slowly...


----------



## littlesushi (Jun 8, 2011)

I've been experimenting with foods still, and have come up with a little list of grain-free canned food and the cheapest prices I can find them around here for. I know everyone's prices will vary but in case anyone might be interested in relative cost of these foods...

Wellness core $1.45 for 5.5 oz
Evo cat and kitten $1.79 for 13 oz
Felidae grain free $0.99 for 5.5 oz
Merrick turducken, cowboy cookout, grammy's pot pie, thxgiving dinner $1.39 for 5.5 oz
Before grain 95% chicken and quail $1.39 for 5.5 oz. The kittens love this but 2 cans I got last time were moldy and spoiled so I'm a little uneasy about repurchasing
Natural balance venison and green pea $1.09 for 5.5 oz
By nature $0.89 for 6.5 oz... Awesome deal

The kittens still have yet to try but in the pantry:
Nature's variety chicken ( thinking about trying the more exotic meats later) $1.69 for 5.5 oz
Evo 95% turkey and chicken $1.99 for 13 oz
Fussie cat chicken and veggies $0.69 for 3 oz
Earthborn holistics chicken $1.09 for 5.5 oz

Yes they are eating mostly poultry right now ( their favorite). Hoping to add some more kinds of meat eventually aside from beef and fish.

Sorry I am a bit of a nerd when it comes to food and budgeting


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

I'm currently rotating the Merrick 96% BG, Chiquita like most of the flavors but chicken is her favorite.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Yup! I rotate foods every day, every meal. My girls get canned for breakfast, raw for dinner, and a mix for a bedtime snack. Canned could be Merrick (Five Star and B.G.), Wellness, Nature's Instinct, Holistic Selects, Evangers, Addiction, Natural Balance (pouches), or other grain-free, in any flavor (except for fish...I try to keep fish to a bare minimum). Raw could be chicken, duck, rabbit, pork, turkey, lamb, or goat. Every meal is a surprise.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I rotate with Evo 95% Beef(and venison or duck when I can afford it), By Nature Turkey/Turkey Liver, By Nature Beef/Beef Liver and California Naturals Venison and brown rice.

As If find foods that I can afford and are chicken free/grain free(except for rice) I'll add them, but I doubt there are many left I haven't hunted up.


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

I rotate with high quality grain free wet food  Rocky gets B/G 96% in either the quail or chicken, Natural Balance pouches in a variety of flavors, Weruva Paw Lickin Chicken, Fussie Cat: chicken and veggies, Natural Balance LID( duck and peas, as well as venison and peas) he much prefers the venison and i give this food occasionally because i've heard you shouldn't give the limited ingredient canned food unless they have an allergy to the standard flavors.I've also given recently Wellness pouches in the Turkey and Chicken variety  He also really loves Ziwi Peak in the Venison which i wish i could include, but it's too expensive >.< 2.60 per can. I contacted Addiction which is another brand that has the New Zealand flare to it like the Ziwi Peak(another poster recommended Addiction and said it was cheaper than Ziwi Peak), so i'm hoping there's a retailer where i can purchase the canned food


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

When ever I feed Chiquita food with veggies in it like peas and carrots she just eat around them.


----------



## littlesushi (Jun 8, 2011)

cooncatbob said:


> When ever I feed Chiquita food with veggies in it like peas and carrots she just eat around them.



lol i see this on cody's plate sometimes too. i guess since cats are obligate carnivores, i am ok with him not eating his veggies sometimes...hope he's getting the vitamins he needs though..


----------



## littlesushi (Jun 8, 2011)

Rocky_Raccoon said:


> I rotate with high quality grain free wet food  Rocky gets B/G 96% in either the quail or chicken, Natural Balance pouches in a variety of flavors, Weruva Paw Lickin Chicken, Fussie Cat: chicken and veggies, Natural Balance LID( duck and peas, as well as venison and peas) he much prefers the venison and i give this food occasionally because i've heard you shouldn't give the limited ingredient canned food unless they have an allergy to the standard flavors.I've also given recently Wellness pouches in the Turkey and Chicken variety  He also really loves Ziwi Peak in the Venison which i wish i could include, but it's too expensive >.< 2.60 per can. I contacted Addiction which is another brand that has the New Zealand flare to it like the Ziwi Peak(another poster recommended Addiction and said it was cheaper than Ziwi Peak), so i'm hoping there's a retailer where i can purchase the canned food



i am hoping to find addiction somewhere around me! ziwi peak is a bit out of my price range for me, and i don't want to try it and have them be hooked lol. or actually more like me being hooked on spoiling them.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Addiction is awesome, and my girls all highly recommend it!  Favorites are Blackforest Rabbit and Blueberries, New Zealand Brushtail, and Hunter's Venison Stew. I found mine at a local non-chain pet store, so maybe call around to your pet stores and ask.


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

littlesushi said:


> i am hoping to find addiction somewhere around me! ziwi peak is a bit out of my price range for me, and i don't want to try it and have them be hooked lol. or actually more like me being hooked on spoiling them.


Honestly, i think you're being wise, because I have never in my life seen Rocky down food like he did with the Venison from Ziwi Peak! LOL!


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

Time Bandit said:


> Addiction is awesome, and my girls all highly recommend it!  Favorites are Blackforest Rabbit and Blueberries, New Zealand Brushtail, and Hunter's Venison Stew. I found mine at a local non-chain pet store, so maybe call around to your pet stores and ask.


You're the one who recommended Addiction to me, thank you!  I actually sent them an email, the company, because they listed one location that carried it..but, the store doesn't carry the canned variety. So, i contacted the company via email, so we'll see what they have to say for themselves  I really want to try all of the above flavors you listed, desperately! haha well, i don't want to try them, but i want Rocky to try them. lol


----------



## littlesushi (Jun 8, 2011)

i am bummed...according to their website it looks like there is one northern california location that carries addiction...everything else looks like southern california or cities i've never heard of...BOO

maybe i will try venturing online shopping...


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

littlesushi said:


> i am bummed...according to their website it looks like there is one northern california location that carries addiction...everything else looks like southern california or cities i've never heard of...BOO
> 
> maybe i will try venturing online shopping...


Actually, I saw that it's being sold on Amazon, so perhaps give that a try? I think that's really weird that there aren't more locations in nor cal though.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

I thought CA had everything.  Amazon would work, if the price is right. I would pay between $1.60-$1.80 a can. They do have some flavors, like the Brushtail, that some in 6.5 oz cans, so you can expect to pay _slightly _more for those.


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

Time Bandit said:


> I thought CA had everything.  Amazon would work, if the price is right. I would pay between $1.60-$1.80 a can. They do have some flavors, like the Brushtail, that some in 6.5 oz cans, so you can expect to pay _slightly _more for those.


I would be really excited to pay 1.60 per can, because at that rate it's 2 cents cheaper per can than the Weruva is.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Rocky_Raccoon said:


> I would be really excited to pay 1.60 per can, because at that rate it's 2 cents cheaper per can than the Weruva is.


Heh, see I refuse to buy Weruva because it's way too expensive for me here in Raleigh. I can't find it cheaper than $2.10 here, and that's just the lower price for the chicken flavors. I wish I could find it, because I'd love to try some of those flavors. But I just can't do it at that price.


----------



## littlesushi (Jun 8, 2011)

i thought CA had everything too LOL! 

good to know amazon has it. $1.60-$1.80 is on the expensive side for me, but not completely out of my price range. thanks for letting me know


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

I just called around at the local retailers that sell the Addiction canned cat food, and each would have to order a case for me. I don't want to order a case just yet because i want to ensure that Rocky likes the food because it is on the pricier side, but still comparable to Weruva as far as price. So, i guess Little Sushi, you and i are in the same boat. lol


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

Time Bandit said:


> Heh, see I refuse to buy Weruva because it's way too expensive for me here in Raleigh. I can't find it cheaper than $2.10 here, and that's just the lower price for the chicken flavors. I wish I could find it, because I'd love to try some of those flavors. But I just can't do it at that price.


I feel ya! I wish i could do the Ziwi Peak, but that costs around 2.60 per can >.< I might call different retailers and see if i can get it a cheaper rate though, seeing as how the Addiction food is hard to come by boo


----------



## purpleprincess22 (Jul 15, 2011)

*rotating foods*

In my rotation:

Wet foods

Wellness (Chicken, Turkey, Beef) 
By Nature (Chicken, Turkey)
Dave's Cat food (Chicken, Turkey)
Merrick Before Grain (Chicken, Turkey, Beef, Chicken/Quail)
Occasionally Fancy Feast Classic

All are grain free. Most are by product free except for the Fancy Feast. 

Dry Foods

Wellness Core
Origen


If I can find a store that sells Addiction, I'd like to throw that into the mix as well.


----------

